# Trillium



## cooper14 (Oct 22, 2008)

When do Trillium bloom in the Traverse City/Grayling area and north of there? The wife would like to get some good photos.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Cooper, If Im not mistaken they will showing themselves the last weekend of May here in NE MI. The way this year is going it might be July, tired of the cold!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

They are usually in full bloom up North (NLP) by the first or second week in May and last a while. It could be later over the bridge but I frequent the areas you described yearly, and often. But some areas may vary in timing.
I do believe it may well be later up there this year. I transplanted some from some private stock last year and hope to bet em going in my yard this year. Nothing here yet.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Those Morels in your avatar look tasty!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

CAPT HEAVY said:


> Those Morels in your avatar look tasty!


Yummy as #&!!


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

We see em in the woods' off the Old Indian Trail in Honor around the 1st week of May! The trilium is a love-ly flower! 

Be care-ful, I got a TICK walking throug their last MAY! They left the dog a-lone and I got one on my neck!:yikes:


----------



## cooper14 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cooper14 (Oct 22, 2008)

I've seen some blooming in the Flint area. How about north of here?


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Was up at my camp near Mesick this past weekend and trilliums were in full bloom.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Mine are blooming in the Detroit area, and I saw some blooming near Oscoda 10 days ago.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

they broke ground in the Au Sable River area this past week


----------



## Northbay (Jun 25, 2002)

Wife and I went for a ride on Sunday and saw them all over around Mackinaw City.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

My transplants came up, one flowered and one did not. Got some more from a friends place to plant.


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

They're all over the woods around my house.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

cooper14 said:


> When do Trillium bloom in the Traverse City/Grayling area and north of there? The wife would like to get some good photos.


I saw some last weekend in the NWLP


----------

